# 12 volt power supply



## John Olson (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a 120V to 12V DC power supply with a 12 amp continuous (13 amp surge) capacity I used for battery charging in my other hobby (1/4 scale RC aircraft). Can I use this on my planned layout to power a bus for separate take-offs for auxiliary use (switch machines, signals, lighting, etc.)? Should the individual components be on separate switches or can all connections be taken directly from the main bus? Thanks........John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure you can use it, however, I'd provide circuit protection for branch links off the main supply. You probably don't want to run #14 wire to all the accessories, so protect the smaller gauge wiring.


----------

